# Great New Solution for Dust!



## JT232 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Guys, I gotta share this with ya, I have been rehabbing homes in Minneapolis for 23+ years, love my job but hate the dust. A buddy of mine that rides ATVs showed me a mask that he had bought. I have a crew of eight guys we used to go through a of 3M 8511s a day, and it was costing me about 85 bucks a week. I decided to pick up a dozen of the replaceable filters for each guy. Each filter can be washed and reused several times. Now each guy goes through about one replaceable filter per week, saving me around 70 bucks a week. I highly reccomend checking them out for yourself.


----------



## JT232 (Jul 28, 2010)

check em out


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Do they work as good as the 3M two strap masks?
Thanks for this post.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sure they meet NIOSH standards like the 3M's do, correct? Otherwise they would not be legal for use in an occupational setting, but you knew that, correct? 

Jeeze, that web site sure is wizz bang and all, but I didn't find links to customer service and occupational safety like 3M provides at 1-800-243-4630 or www.3M.com/occsafety . This allows one to be sure they are actually getting the right dust mask


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm. 2 posts. 2 months apart. Both on this tread, which he started. 

Sumptin' smells fishy!

I doubt they meet NIOSH standards. It doesn't say anything about it on the web site. Plus, they appear to market more toward recreational activities, with construction only mentioned only as if in passing. Maybe to broaden their customer base. It may be a good product, but I think we're an afterthought, and the requirements for our industry may not have been taken into consideration yet.

The company is located in Burnsville, Minnesota, which is just outside of Minneapolis. Coincidence?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

And eight employess in renovating in Minneapolis. I'd say fishy.  He thinks we are so niave!
Too bad he doesn't state his name in his profile. We could google him and find out who he really is.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I see nothing about safety standards on that page. looks like urban wear.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Do they work as good as the 3M two strap masks?


That's a big Hell No! :no:
Thanks Angus.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

peterdonalad said:


> Contractor or worker safety is Most important on work time as well as work also.


Hey JT, you read this? Even in Bangalore, they know your product is bogus :laughing:


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't play with your ability to breathe. It's kinda necessary.

I use nothing less than this:

3M™ Half Facepiece 7500 Series Ultimate Reusable
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LES9MG812H2_nid=9WCT6KC8GRbeF3RH7CD92Ngl

with these

3M™ Particulate Filter 7093, P100, 60/Case
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...12H2_nid=R3SB23RJH3gsF3RH7CD92NglZVWG7X7PGMbl

After the initial investment, the individual filters aren't too expensive, and they last days and days.


----------



## Jt2333 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys they are N95 rated so they are great for all types of dust and dirt but they wont be useful for oil or gas vapors


----------



## Jt2333 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just like to have them for working in dust it makes a lot easier to just have my one mask to grab rather than buying box after box of disposables.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Jt2333 said:


> Hey guys they are N95 rated


I have not been able to find any documentation that this claim is true and correct.



Jt2333 said:


> I just like to have them for working in dust it makes a lot easier to just have my one mask to grab rather than buying box after box of disposables.


That may very well be. There are others that prefer a wet bandana or do-rag as dust protection. Employees must be provided with adequate occupational dust protection which meets standards recognized by OSHA. There is no indication that your dust masks meant for ATV riders and snowboarders meet these requirements.

The fact that they are cheaper is meaningless. Bandanas are cheaper yet. The cheapest alternative is calling any employee who complains about dust a sissy, and telling them to toughen up. Cheap that is, until the fines start adding up.


----------



## Jt2333 (Sep 30, 2010)

The masks use replaceable N95 filters and yes they do work better than white disposables because they fit better and they are ten times more comfortable.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Jt2333 said:


> The masks use replaceable N 95 filters and yes they do work better than white disposables because they fit better and they are ten times more comfortable.


 
I suggest you tread very carefully here. You are making repeated claims about a occupational safety product which cannot be verified even on their own web site. Meeting NIOSH standards is not that easy, and requires that the manufacturer develop a fit test for the product.

I have included a number of links to the United States Federal Center for Communicable Disease, which is the Department responsible for the NIOSH program. 

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/respiratory/fittesting.html

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/usernotices/pdfs/NIOSHRespCert.pdf

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/topics/respirators/disp_part/RespSource2.html#fit

As you can see, the market is ripe with products which a falsely claimed to be NIOSH approved. Even changing the color of a previously NIOSH approved product can void its certification.

Since your filter is part of an assembly, when you state that the filter is NIOSH approved, right there you are making a false claim. A respirator assembly must be approved in its entirety, including a fit test procedure and documentation.

It is my opinion that you are a tout, and are making claims about a product which at the least may be construed as false advertising. 

This product is not intended for, or is it suitable for, occupational protection from dust. 

Except for your repeated claims, there is no evidence that it meets any NIOSH criteria.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I just noticed that you changed you handle from JT232 to Jt2333. What happened? You get busted?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------

